
Getting Hands-On with Elasticsearch - eriky
https://medium.com/tech-explained/getting-hands-on-with-elasticsearch-9969a2894f8a
======
edoceo
Disappointed that securing ES wasn't listed at all

~~~
jmngomes
Then a busy developer skims through the article, feels proficient, hammers
his/her feature through, and ends up on a list like these:
[https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/09/07/unsecured-
databa...](https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/09/07/unsecured-databases-
are-still-the-low-hanging-fruit-of-the-internet/)

